# gulf state pier



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Went saturday morning and this morning. Saturday was on. One king after another. Just a couple sharks. Probably 30 kings caught from daylight to 730. I had 5 strikes on my first 5 baits. Pulled the hook like a rook on 1 through 4. Fought a 6 foot shark for 20 minutes on number 5. Kids loved seeing the big shark. They got tired and we left. Awesome morning.

This morning was completely different. Nothing hooked all morning save a catfish. Dirty water. Left at 7. Will try this evening.


----------

